# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Klik dukungan untuk Om Victor sebagai Moderator yang baru

## asagita

Koiser,

Untuk menampung suara rakyat arus bawah  ::  , aspirasi komunitas akar rumput  ::   dan jeritan hati penghobi koi  ::  , saya beranikan diri untuk membuka thread ini.

Kalau para moderator lain menganggap ini berlebihan, ya silahkan dilock saja tapi jangan dong...  :: 

Om Asagita, apakah om sudah mendaftar menjadi member kois...........?, apakah om tdk tertarik utk menjadi anggotanya.........?

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Masak di lock....enggak demokratis donk!!!!!!
Kita dukung abis...satanic kois jd moderator.....

----------


## Attar

Kois-ers yang lain, "vote Victor for moderator"....

----------


## mita

Coblos! eh, sudah nggak musim ya... oke... Contreng!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Lanjut Om VIC...  ::

----------


## Rova

Berpartisipasi..

----------


## paulwi

Vote for Victor

----------


## DIGDO

Hidup Om Victor !!!   ::

----------


## troy

hidup setan penunggu....

----------


## S03k3tIj0

vivat om victor.....

----------


## bubeng4848

SETOEDJOEEEEEE

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Wakakakaka    
> 
> 
> Berbahagialah orang yg tertawa he..he..he... karena mereka hidup gembira.
> 
> Berbahagialah orang yg tertawa hi..hi..hi.. karena mereka melihat ada kebenaran.
> 
> ...


*he..he..he...* mak lampir style
*hi..hi..hi..* kuntilanak style
*ha..ha..ha..* om gom style

om gom ke jogja kagak nich?
titip ciu 1 liter yach

----------


## Gom 7rait

> *he..he..he...* mak lampir style
> *hi..hi..hi..* kuntilanak style
> *ha..ha..ha..* om gom style
> 
> om gom ke jogja kagak nich?
> titip ciu 1 liter yach


Saya akan datang Bro, with or without fishes...

Saya akan lihat dikomiseri, Which U prefer; Mr. Jim atau Mr. John..else.? 
C is not recommended for U.
ha..ha..ha 
[masa berkabung utk alm. took over yah]

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> *he..he..he...* mak lampir style
> *hi..hi..hi..* kuntilanak style
> *ha..ha..ha..* om gom style
> 
> om gom ke jogja kagak nich?
> titip ciu 1 liter yach
> 
> ...


i prefer to trying with Mr. Lit Teran

----------


## seven7colour

Or Mr. Crath An   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Or Mr. Crath An


banyak pilihan, will see if they're available for koi friends. 
Otherwise, the very old one ... TUAK ...
ha..ha..ha...
So, seven 7 kolor, SK om Victor turun di jogya, iya kah?

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Or Mr. Crath An  
> 
> 
> banyak pilihan, will see if they're available for koi friends. 
> Otherwise, the very old one ... TUAK ...
> ha..ha..ha...
> So, seven 7 kolor, SK om Victor turun di jogya, iya kah?


i hope so

----------


## Gom 7rait

> So, seven 7 kolor, SK om Victor turun di jogya, iya kah?
> 
> i hope so


Good thing to celebrate brod...

----------


## seven7colour

Absolut Vodka

_oops maksudnya_

Absolut Jogja  ::

----------


## Satpam

Wadow........ pada ngomong apa ini gak ngerti blas   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Wakakakakaka

----------


## PutNus

> Koiser,
> 
> Untuk menampung suara rakyat arus bawah  , aspirasi komunitas akar rumput   dan jeritan hati penghobi koi  , saya beranikan diri untuk membuka thread ini.
> 
> Kalau para moderator lain menganggap ini berlebihan, ya silahkan dilock saja tapi jangan dong... 
> 
> Om Asagita, apakah om sudah mendaftar menjadi member kois...........?, apakah om tdk tertarik utk menjadi anggotanya.........?


Maaf saya baru baca , akibat lama gak buka forum karena sakit.
Secara pribadi saya setuju,. namun karena caraseperti ini belum pernah dilkukan di forum kita, saya telah membawa aspirasi ini ke thread moderator,untuk di tanggapi.Demikian yang bisa saya sampaikan./


> Or Mr. Crath An

----------


## andriyana

> Maaf saya baru baca , akibat lama gak buka forum karena sakit.
> Secara pribadi saya setuju,. namun karena caraseperti ini belum pernah dilkukan di forum kita, saya telah membawa aspirasi ini ke thread moderator,untuk di tanggapi.Demikian yang bisa saya sampaikan./
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Or Mr. Crath An


naaaaah, sesepuh dah turut mengakomodir suara arus bawah...
DUKUNG Om Vic jadi moderator !!!  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Tinggal menunggu Surat Penunjukan Sebelas Maret   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Saya setuju om Victor menjadi Moderator   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Kapan nih pelantikannya?  ::

----------


## asagita

Saya seh setuju dari dulu....  ::

----------


## victor

dah, udah jadi moderator
cuma gw minta syarat ama senior di kois 
gw mau jadi moderator tapi
kagak usah pakai tulisan Moderator  :P
trus nama gw juga kagak usah ganti warna  :P 
trus udah OK tuh hehe...   ::  
brarti thread ini udah 

*CLOSED*

 ::    :P

----------


## Gom 7rait

> dah, udah jadi moderator
> cuma gw minta syarat ama senior di kois 
> gw mau jadi moderator tapi
> kagak usah pakai tulisan Moderator  :P
> trus nama gw juga kagak usah ganti warna  :P 
> trus udah OK tuh hehe...   
> brarti thread ini udah 
> 
> *CLOSED*
> ...


Sooorroooww nian nasibmu Bang Victor, mirip CALEG yg gagal karena tidak lulus administrasi aja...

Ayo... Dugem semalam suntuk berdua... di kuburan jg oke tuh... siapa tahu ada kuntilanak cantik ngajak kencan... ha..ha..ha...

----------


## paulwi

tak temeni....
aku tak bawa ciu
 ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> tak temeni....
> aku tak bawa ciu


Wah... kebetulan Paul, titip ciu dunk, saya utang ciu 1.lt sama bang Victor... biar ter obati lara kalbu 
 ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> dah, udah jadi moderator
> cuma gw minta syarat ama senior di kois 
> gw mau jadi moderator tapi
> kagak usah pakai tulisan Moderator 
> trus nama gw juga kagak usah ganti warna  :P 
> trus udah OK tuh hehe...   
> brarti thread ini udah 
> ...


lho koq sorrow
bener ini
gw mod   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> lho koq sorrow
> bener ini
> gw mod


  ::   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> lho koq sorrow
> bener ini
> gw mod


ini ssdh ketawa terus nangis atau ketawanya sampai nangis
cup cup cup ( muah muah nya, kagakkkk mauuuuuuuu )

halahhhhhhhh.....  om om  ::  
ini tissue om atau biasa pakai lap pel
gw ada semua

----------


## Gom 7rait

Saya tertawa-tawa sendiri ketika seorang ibu yang lewat marah marah...
Dia pikir saya sedang mentertawakan bokongnya yang ndak simetris...
Padahal saya lagi baca-baca thread ini...

Jadi...

Saya tertawa awalnya...   ::  
Tetapi dimarahin akhirnya...   ::  

Katanya...

"Sudah jelek ngenyek lagi..."   ::

----------


## victor

> "Sudah jelek ngenyek lagi..."


syukurlah, sdh ada yang kasi tahu   ::

----------


## paulwi

:: 


> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> "Sudah jelek ngenyek lagi..."  
> 
> 
> syukurlah, sdh ada yang kasi tahu


  ::   ::

----------


## vied_84

> dah, udah jadi moderator
> cuma gw minta syarat ama senior di kois 
> gw mau jadi moderator tapi
> kagak usah pakai tulisan Moderator  :P
> trus nama gw juga kagak usah ganti warna  :P 
> trus udah OK tuh hehe...   
> brarti thread ini udah 
> 
> *CLOSED*
> ...


Baru Tau nie....

Kurang update nie ....

----------

